# Allegro 94 Garage Limit



## Alicat

Hi

I have a Chausson 94 on the 4000kg Maxi chassis. I am trying to find out is the maximum weight you can carry in the garage, or does the axle and gross mass limits dictate what can be carried.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## geraldandannie

Alicat said:


> or does the axle and gross mass limits dictate what can be carried.


Exactly that. Worth the £10 or so trip to a weighbridge to check, when you're fully loaded. Don't forget the 4t limit applies to on the road trim, so check the weights with full fuel, water and gas.

Gerald


----------



## Alicat

Fine with that, and I am sure there will be ample capacity, it is more about is there a load limit as a result of the structure of the garage floor?

Thanks for the reply, but the query is slightly different.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## iconnor

Does the manual say anything about a load limit? If not then you are just limited by your max axle weight, otherwise Chausson would have said something about the garage construction only being suitable for x kilos.


----------



## rayc

My Welcome 75 had a garage load weight limit of 150kg.


----------



## 113016

There are usually two things which determine what weight a garage can carry.
One is the axle weights and the other is what the garage is built upon.
Is it on the main chassis, or more likely , is it on a chassis extension and how strong is it.
Very often there is a sticker, or as mentioned above, the handbook may state it.
The more weight loaded in the garage, will lift weight from the front axle and put more weight onto the rear axle.


----------



## Alicat

Thanks all for the replies. I suspect the garage is limited on loads as it is on extensions, but nothing in the garage regards limits.

I will go back and have a look at the owners manual again.

Tony


----------



## Chausson

Why not give chausson a call, you will find them very helpful, well at least I did when I spoke to them, they will get someone to speak to you in english.

Ron


----------



## Alicat

Ron

I wasn't sure whether calling them would work, although I have already dropped then an email.

Tony


----------



## Chausson

Why not give chausson a call, you will find them very helpful, well at least I did when I spoke to them, they will get someone to speak to you in english.

Ron


----------



## Chausson

Alicat said:


> Ron
> 
> I wasn't sure whether calling them would work, although I have already dropped then an email.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony
I dont know if you realise the fact that you can just sort of call into the factory if you have a problem, they do prefer for you to make arrangements firstly, but I found them incredibly helpful. I had an issue with part of the floor in my van they asked me to call in to have a look which we did, they said oh you are too early can you come back at 1 o clock then we will be ready for you this we did, when we got back they said fine if you swop all your kit into this van and come back after three days (they gave us a brand new van) we came back after three days, I filled the van up with fuel cause it was full when we had it also two bottles of gas which I did not refill, I said we were sorry we had not filled the gas but had done the fuel, they said there was no need at all to do that and they were very sorry for the inconvenience.
As I said they are very helpful, my van was new in 2006 and this was 2008 they said we like the van it is in very good condition for the age, I just had to laugh.

Ron


----------



## Alicat

LOL

A long way to go to ask a question!

However, worth knowing for the future.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Alicat

Thanks for all your help and suggestions.

I contacted Chausson and they have confirmed that there is no limit to the load that can be put in the garage so long as the vehicle is within the maximum permitted vehicle mass, and the axle loads are not exceeded.

Tony


----------

